

This Is What A Seed Term Sheet Looks Like...On Wordle - arst829
http://blog.salestie.com/2011/03/this-is-what-a-seed-term-sheet-looks-like-on-wordle/

======
swampplanet
Cool site. I uploaded my vc pitch and it showed me my emphasis. Great tool!

